# Not my ebay ad



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

JBL Paragon D44000 Speaker Earliest Model w 150 4c 375 075 WW Shipping | eBay

JBL Paragon D44000


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous piece of history there. Gotta have the bookoo bucks to own that!


----------



## geeio (Aug 30, 2012)

There is a guy on you tube kenrick sound he has quite the collection he is Japanese collector and restores stuff check out his collection.


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

sweet christ. that's a lot of coin

JBL Paragon on thevintageknob.org has a neat cutaway top view of the paragon.


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

Holy crap...


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Would one go for a vintage classic for $52.8K or a evolutionary modern masterpiece for $27.9K? http://www.ebay.com/itm/JBL-Synthes...97?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item5aeda8c749 Maybe go for both?

Better keep playing the BIG game lotto.....

Well, one could save up and take a vacation to Marbella, Spain and beg someone at JBL to let you check out the JBL Synthesis Theater Demonstration Facility while there....seems like a good time: JBL Synthesis Demo Theater in Marbella Spain | JBL Synthesis Would get the experience for a short while....and would be a lot cheaper. 


I would love to hear all this stuff myself....especially the Everest: http://www.jblsynthesis.com/downloa...86209413_Brochure JBL Everest Lit 11 1 09.pdf


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Oliver said:


> JBL Paragon D44000 Speaker Earliest Model w 150 4c 375 075 WW Shipping | eBay
> 
> JBL Paragon D44000


No free shipping?

I'm gonna ask him if it'll fit in the back seat of my chevette.


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

WLDock said:


> Would one go for a vintage classic for $52.8K or a evolutionary modern masterpiece for $27.9K? JBL Synthesis Everest 6600 Stereo Speakers | eBay Maybe go for both?
> 
> Better keep playing the BIG game lotto.....
> 
> ...


We're planning to go to Spain for our Honeymoon.....adding Blue Eyes to the list of things to do  
Plus, Marbella is only an hour from Gibraltar, which means I can visit the strait!


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

stylngle2003 said:


> We're planning to go to Spain for our Honeymoon.....adding Blue Eyes to the list of things to do
> Plus, Marbella is only an hour from Gibraltar, which means I can visit the strait!


Very Nice!


----------

